# pregnate molly



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

how big are molly fry when they're born? my female lyretail is pregnate and im not sure when she'll give birth. shes nippy at the other female and shes pretty big. if u look at her from the front u can see her belly sticking out. im trying 2 get some pictures 2. when should i move her 2 a new tank?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Do you mean you have a birthing tank?

Well there fry are biger than platy and guppies. It also depends on how big your fish is. I would say maby 5mm.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea. i have a 2g and a 10g just in case


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have had molly babies and I enjoyed them so much  . leafgirl115 is definitely right, they are bigger than guppy babies. They came out a good size, I would say they are this big --- or around that size. I had those babies such a long time ago. Mine came out with color, so they are pretty easy to find if you want to save some. All I can say is good luck with the babies!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

but when should i move her?


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

hmm... that is a good question... mine had babies right in the tank. If you want to move her, maybe you should move her now and wait until she has the babies. But make sure the tank you put her in is livable and will keep her healthy.


----------

